# Win XP Clean Up



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Does anybody know how to remove all the rubbish that runs in the back ground of Win XP? My PC, admittedly only a 1.8, takes ages to boot up now. :'(
Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

in the run box type msconfig then run then click start up and thats what starts up when ur pc boots up


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

open up a command box and type:
FORMAT C:
(disclaimer incase you're not that computer literate... don't - it's only a joke !!  )
Then install something like Win2K
;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothing wrong with XP - if you install programs like Norton Antivirus & Systemworks you get alot of rubbish along with it, think so some alternatives to use or do a custom install and avoid all the useless utils. Also stuff like browser addons and real player crap don't help - also check the startup folder in your program menu - uninstall any stuff you don't really need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Have a look at this site :

http://www.tweakxp.com/tweakxp/


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks all.

I think I'll just do that old DOS favourite "RESTORE"!

I know how to see what's running in the background I just don't know what to remove, and how to stop it running on start up. The Start Up program file is empty.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If you do restore you will end up with same result -

What is running in the background and I'll tell you what to get rid of


----------



## simonm (May 8, 2002)

You can download a utility from the microsoft site called 'BootVIS'. This won't cleanup any junk, but it will optimize the boot speed of your PC. Once you run it, it's a setting called 'Optimize System' under Options otr Tools or something, then just let it reboot and sort out your PC.

May also be worth running Ad-Aware on the PC too in case there is any nasty stuff.

Simon


----------

